# Festplatte formatieren - Raid



## MCrookieDe (9. August 2005)

Hi,
ich habe 2 Festplatten im Raid 0. Diese sind wiederrum in 4 Partitionen aufgeteilt.
Eine davon möchte ich gerne auflösen und deren Speicherplatz einer anderen Partition zukommen lassen. Mit Partition Magic (& co.) kann ich nicht arbeiten weil die
meine Raid-Controller nicht kennen. Kein Problem, Raid auflösen, alles neu machen.
Und hier kommt mein Problem bzw. meine Frage:
Auf der Partition die ich löschen möchte meldet chkdsk einen Oberflächen Fehler.
Im Grunde genommen nicht tragisch weil der bereich ja als "bad" markiert wurde.

Ich habe nur bedenken ob ich das Raid anlegen, partitionen & formatieren trotz des Oberflächenfehlers machen kann. Was meint ihr?

Das is mir nämlich schon mal passiert, allerdings ist das Jahre her mit ner 1GB HD. Scandisk meldete Oberflächenfehler, ich hab sie normal weiterbenutzt, dann wollte ich sie mal formatieren, aber der Vorgang is immer abgebrochen worden. Konnte HD wegwerfen.


----------



## octo124 (9. August 2005)

RAID0 - welch jugendlicher Leichtsinn oder arbeitest du mit ständiger Aktualisierung deiner Image-Sicherungen?
Fällt aus irgendeinem Grund mal eine HD aus, dann wars das, deutet sich ja evt. schon an.
Aber des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelsreich.

Nun zu deinem Prob: 
Empfehle die Deaktivierung der katastrophalen chkdsk-Funktion. Es gibt besseres: Diagnosetools der HD-Hersteller.
Damit kannst du wesentlich tiefer eine Analyse vornehmen. Chkdsk wird ja schon von XP aktiviert, wenn dieses sich einbildet, eine Adressierung zu einem Dateifragment wäre fehlerhaft.
Für manche HDs gibts auch Windowsversionen, ansonsten per DOS.


----------



## MCrookieDe (17. August 2005)

Habe nun endlich Zeit gefunden eine Überprüfung mit Maxtor "PowerMax" Diagnose Programm durchzuführen. Es hat wirklich Fehler gefunden.
Ich habe noch eine 3.Festplatte mit den "wichtigen" Daten.
Das Raid 0 brauch ich für die Videobearbeitung und Spiele.
90MB/s sind einfach zu verlockend, als die 60MB/s normale Leserate.

Also Raid neu machen (+ Partitioniern und Formatieren) oder lieber so lassen?


----------



## octo124 (17. August 2005)

Wenn du damit leben kannst, dann lasse es, aber net wundern, wenn sich irgendwann eine der HDs sang- u. klanglos verabschiedet.
Und wenn du so ein "Geschwindigkeitsfanatiker" bist *gg*, dann befasse dich mal mit RAID ansich:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
und überdenke mal den Umstieg auf SATA2.
Wenn du aber doch eine Neuinstallation andenkst, dann versetze diese HD per LowLevelFormatierung in den Originalzustand zurück. Denn es kann sein, dass die Fehlerinterpretation durch die XP-Sperrung der Bad-Sektoren kommt. Danach nochmal nen Komplettscan und du weisst definitiv Bescheid.


----------

